# Secret Underground Chambers



## Els (Oct 13, 2008)

This place needs no introduction... I get the timing perfect and press all the right buttons... I slip inside the pitch black and step into a time machine...


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 17, 2008)

I always find that this place gives me the creeps slightly...interesting, though! Great photos.


----------



## Els (Oct 18, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I always find that this place gives me the creeps slightly...interesting, though! Great photos.



Yea, it was quite a challange to get in and take the pictures. Pretty much all of it was pitch black.


----------



## ukmayhem (Oct 18, 2008)

great pictures, where and what is it?

Matt


----------



## crumbler (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah where is it, picture 3 with the tea crates is very cool.


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 25, 2008)

The clue is in the title guys... "SECRET"


----------



## skittles (Nov 7, 2008)

What is in the boxes

1 sr classs by the way


----------



## pdtnc (Nov 8, 2008)

cool shots.


----------



## theterrorwheel (Feb 10, 2009)

AWESOME, loving that abit to much!


----------

